# HELP! 2011 Sentra no acceleration



## kerwin22 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hello, I am brand new to the forum and could really use some help!!

My 2011 Sentra is not accelerating at all and I believe it is in limp mode but I’m not positI’ve. Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

kerwin22 said:


> Hello, I am brand new to the forum and could really use some help!!
> 
> My 2011 Sentra is not accelerating at all and I believe it is in limp mode but I’m not positI’ve. Is there a way to fix this?



Welcome to the forum. I moved your thread to a Sentra section of the site so it could get more views and more help.  

I use to have a 2009 Sentra that had the same issue at the end of it's life. It lead to one of the scariest drives of my life because we were coming home from up north, and it was just hills getting home, and the car was struggling to get up them. I thought I was going to die and we were going to take out all the cars behind us. I cannot recall what the issue was (it was 3 years ago now) but I do remember we had to get a new car after that. 

Hopefully you will be able to fix yours. 

Danniella


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There are several conditions that could cause the engine to go into limp mode. The major one that most people run into is a bad MAF or it's harness connector. One of the first things to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores; also most auto parts stores usually will perform the scan for you free of charge. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. If you have a copy of the FSM for your vehicle, the code readout procedure is described there along with a listing of codes. You can download a copy of the FSM from Nissan Service Repair Manuals. The section EC.PDF is the one you need to read.


----------



## kerwin22 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks for the reply! I actually just had it towed to a mechanic and they are saying its something electrical but they have to pull the transmission out and take it apart to know exactly what it is and if it can be fixed or not. I feel like I should ask them if it pulled any codes before they take it apart??


----------



## streetforce1 (Sep 13, 2017)

You definitely should have asked about the codes first. Autozone or whatever parts chain store where you're at will loan you a scanner to pull the codes yourself.


----------

